# Pitching an idea



## sossego (Feb 8, 2015)

Now, being that this is an open system, here goes.
Set up the PS4 to have an application section with certain ports/applications from the ports tree to be available.
Take one such as VirtualBox and let those who want do development for games and what not on the console itself.
Sony would still make money from the games.
The "I want to be a hacker and make my mark by being extremely stupid"  showmanship can be eliminated when people are aware that the system can be run on the console.
Comprende?? 
Yep.
VirtualBox running any system on the PS4 allowing you to develop on the PS4.
Even with such an option, only a small fraction -Maybe, say, 15% - will try to do some hacking.
Alright.
It's public.
What do you think?


----------



## retrogamer (Feb 8, 2015)

Well, considering the Other OS fiasco from the PS3 is still ongoing, I wouldn't hold your breath, since Sony deliberately took away the ability to run FreeBSD on that console.


----------



## sossego (Feb 10, 2015)

I was expecting this type of reply.
You see, there would be no need to hack the system when the hack is part of the system.
If there is a place for applications on the main menu, then people could download applications just like for any "smart phone", tablet, PC, server, et al..
Got it?
Nothing would be taken away from the gaming console.
The software could be sold, compiled, downloaded, etc.
I know human nature. Someone will do something negative and destructive at sometime. 
Neither you nor I are able to prevent the actions of anyone save ourselves/myself/yourself.

My idea makes sense.

It is an Open Hardware Platform. The base system can be reconfigured to fit any situation. The hardware does not need to be changed.
Add a mouse, keyboard, pointer, joystick, monitor, earpiece, et cetera to it.

It becomes whatever you want it to be.


Yes, I do want something out of this.
For some jobs to be created, people to be encouraged, things to be done so that life can be made easier for someone.

I came up with this idea because I can see the interaction between people and the places they don't know how to communicate with each other.

I know the discouragement from those who are ignorant, wantonly ignorant, fearful for whatever reasons.
I understand that everyone is not able to perceive on the same levels or in the same way.
Someone will shoot me down, give me BS, you know?
I'm used to this. I get it everyday.

Doesn't matter because I will still try to make a difference.


----------



## retrogamer (Feb 11, 2015)

I think there is some confusion here; the PS4 doesn't run vanilla FreeBSD, it runs a proprietary fork called Orbis.  It relies on proprietary APIs as well as a closed source GUI. IANAL, but developing for this platform without a licensed devkit is going to be illegal in many countries, including the U.S.  Look at the Oracle vs. Google situation where Google actually re-wrote the Java API:


> Generally speaking, APIs are specifications that allow programs to communicate with each other. So when you type a letter in a word processor, and hit the print command, you are using an API that lets the word processor talk to the printer driver, even though they were written by different people.
> 
> The brief explains that the freedom to re-implement and extend existing APIs has been the key to competition and progress in both hardware and software development. It made possible the emergence and success of many robust industries we now take for granted—for example, mainframes, PCs, and workstations/servers—by ensuring that competitors could challenge established players and advance the state of the art.
> 
> The litigation began several years ago when Oracle sued Google over its use of Java APIs in the Android OS. Google wrote its own implementation of the Java APIs, but, in order to allow developers to write their own programs for Android, Google's implementation used the same names, organization, and functionality as the Java APIs.


https://www.eff.org/press/releases/...k-supreme-court-rule-apis-cant-be-copyrighted

I'm also not sure how the PS4 constitutes open hardware.  The firmware, since that PS3 update and now with the PS4, will only boot an approved operating system.   It would be necessary to create something like coreboot for the PS4 to even boot another operating system, I just don't follow the logic and Sony have only been moving in the direction of locking down their hardware for at least 5 years now.


----------

